# SOG vs SCROG



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey all. 

I have a load of clones I'm going to be rooting in a 2 weeks time, I have a 3x3 tent and want to get some decent yield of these plants, They are Jock Horrors that didn't Auto. 

What would get me a better yield? A sea of green or a screen of green? 

How many plants would you put in a tent that size for each method? I was thinking 4 for a scrog but not sure bought sog. 

All comments welcome. 

P.s The plant is quite a bush pheno.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

I would say do a SCROG if they are bushy plants.  You will have to veg longer than a SOG grow though.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

Want to get them flowering asap. Need to shut down before mid summer so want to get a couple runs in. Although i have always wanted to try the Scrog, And with the tent its simple to set up as well.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Mainharvest hit the nail on the head. If you are wanting to flower without much veg time, SOG, if you are prepared to invest the veg time then SCROG.
If course, you could do both! Arrange them as per SOG but put a screen over the top of them and during the streetch, push the flowering sites back down to keep the canopy even. This is the way I would go in the same circumstances.
Good luck fella.
W


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah that sound's good woody SCROG the SOG grow LOL sound's like a quick way to fill the screen only problem i see is you dont no the stretch of the clones you could ends up with then growing into each other, and haveing to  leave them to grow up on there own, if this was the case then you just waste'd 2 week's filling the screen 
dose that make sence im a wee bit stone'd as are fellow woody would say hehe
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

It might make sense if i wasn't as stoned as i am hehe. I figure they will stretch quite a bit considering there growth in veg. 

I can fit 9 pots in there so cant be any more than that. 

I'm thinking a Scrog with 5 pots in formation of the dots on dice. In 2 weeks I will have one auto left in the tent, then 2 weeks later that one should be done. So I was thinking I would root and veg them for a couple weeks While the HBD finishes and then flower.

What you think? More or less plants?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

i would go 4, 1 in each corner and train the main branch of each one into the middle of the tent and the side branches pointing toward's the the pot next to in. like 4 arrow's pointing away from each other the point of the arrow being the base of the stem


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

I get ya. cheers, sounds good.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2011)

Will definitely be watching!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2011)

If you have a bunch of clones, I would recommend doing a SOG, especially since you want to be done by mid summer.  I wouldn't try and combine a SOG and a SCROG.  It would take 5-6 weeks to fill a screen enough to make a decent SCROG grow.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks THG, How many plants would you put into a 3x3 space for an sog?


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 25, 2011)

> All comments welcome.



How about questions 

What kind of 3x3 tent do you own?  I've been searching & searching for a good 3x3 & only found a couple.  May have to bite the bullet & go w/ the Secret Jardin DR90 even though it's more than I want to spend. 

I will follow this thread closely though as I'll be sure to run into the same situation.  Right now I'm just LST'ing.  I only have 3 plants going in a 32x32.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine is the DR100. The Dark Street ones are better in my opinion, but it was my 1st tent and knew I would put it through hell and back by the time I'm finished learning all I need to. 

The reflective material inside is not all that great in the DR, in the DS is better. I use a 600w in mine so the not great reflective material is not too much of a worry. 

Its a good tent though and would recommend it. Definitely worth the cash i spent on it.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 25, 2011)

secret jardin tent's are the dog's B's well worth the cash if you plan to scrog then it's the tent's for it, i use the DR120 and style of grow is a vert scrog the window's on each side of the tent make my life alot easier being able to get to the back of the plant's 
peace fruity


----------



## woodydude (Mar 25, 2011)

The locals all say "wee" up here, but not I! Im from Yorkshire and have the matching accent lol!

As for a SOG, my older setup was a sort of SOG, using 1m long x 6" wide grodan blocks, I fitted 4 plants on each block and spaced them so there are 12 in a 1m x 30" space. Very small plants though, not one of my better experiments.

Since you said they would bush quite a bit, I would be tempted to go 3x3, one per sq ft. If they are really bushy, go as you said, like a 5 on a dice.

Good luck. W


----------



## BBFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Jericho-
If you have a "load of clones" and "want to get them flowering asap", then like THG said, you're looking for a sog IMHO.

Just avoid vegging too long, and even with a bushy pheno expression, you should do fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I plan to flower shortly after rooting. Not going to veg to long. Think i will do 9 pots in there 3x3.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2011)

I think a nine pot sog will work nicely in that space.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks for all the help. Sounds like i have a plan.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 25, 2011)

Yaaay


----------

